# تتمة عن مبدأ برنولي و نظرية الجناح الحامل



## General michanics (23 مارس 2010)

مبدأ برنولي أحد المواضيع التي تندرج تحت ميكانيكا الموائع المتحركة 
ينص مبدأبرنولي على أن " ضغط المائع المثالي يقل إذا زادت سرعته " 
أي أن العلاقة بين ضغط المائع وسرعته علاقة عكسية 

وقد طوّر عالم الرياضيات السويسري دانيال برنولي هذا القانون في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي. تستخدم قاعدة برنولي عند تصميم أجنحة الطائرات. يعطي الجناح انحناءة عند سطحه العلوي تجعل الهواء ينساب عليه أسرع منه عند السطح السفلي للجناح، وبالتالي يكون ضغط الهواء أقل عند مواضع السرعة الأعلى. ونتيجة لذلك، يزيد ضغط الهواء أسفل الجناح عنه فوق الجناح، ويؤدي ذلك إلى رفع الطائرة..

مثال توضيحي : 
لو كان لدينا ورقتين معلقتين في وضع رأسي وعند النفخ بين الورقتين بقوة نلاحظ تقارب الورقتين ..
تفسير ذلك 
عند النفخ بقوة بين الورقتين فإننا نزيد من سرعة المائع ( الهواء ) بين الورقتين وطبقا لمبدأ برنولي زيادة 
سرعة المائع تقلل من الضغط بين الورقتين وحيث أن الهواء المحيط بالورقتين ضغطه لم يتغير يحدث أن تتحرك كلا الورقتين بإتجاه المنطقة ذات الضغط المنخفض اي فيما بينهما وبالتالي يحدث التجاذب 

قاعدة برنولي وهي الوصف الرياضي لقانون حفظ الطاقة في علم الموائع وتنص على ان مجموع الضغط وطاقتي الحركة والوضع لوحدة الحجوم يبقى ثابتاً رياضيا 
ض + 0.5 ث ع 2 + ث جـ ف = ثابت








تطبيق نظرية برنولي في الطيران .............

القدرة على الطيران، هو في حقيقته القدرة على التحكم بقوى الجاذبية والحركة. فالطائرة، كجسم معلّق في الطبقة الجوية، تتحكم فيها قوى أربعة:

1- الدفع: وهي القوة التي يولّدها المحرّك وفراشاته بدفعها للهواء الى الخلف، فهي القوة المعاكسة لدفع الهواء للخلف واتجاهها هو الى الأمام

2- المقاومة: وهي القوة التي تقاوم الحركة الى الأمام واتجاهها هو نحو الخلف

3- الوزن: وهو قوة الجاذبية الناتجة عن كتلة الطائرة و اتجاهها هو الى مركز الأرض

4- الرفع: وهي القوة التي يولدها جناح الطائرة و اتجاهها عامودي لسطح جناح الطائرة عندما يكون الوزن و الرفع في اتجاهين معاكسين و متساويين، تكون الطائرة في حالة توازن في الهواء؛ فلا تطفو (ترتفع) ولا تغرق (تنخفض). وعندما يكون الرفع والمقاومة في اتجاهين معاكسين و متساويين تكون الطائرة في حالة سرعة ثابتة.

قوة الرفع ..
الرفع هي القوة الناتجة عن منطقة الضغط المنخفض بمحازات الطبقة العليا لجناح الطائرة إذا ما قورنت بمنطقة الضغط المرتفع بمحاذاة الطبقة السفلى لنفس الجناح. فتفاوت الضغط بين اعلى الجناح وأسفله تنتج عنه قوة حاصلة تدفع بالجناح باتجاه منطقة الضغط الأقل – فهذا هو الرفع.
ويتمّ خلق الرفع وتفاوت الضغط حول جناح الطائرة بإستخدام شكل هندسي خاص يسمى بالـ"حامل" (airfoil). ومن أهم خصائص الحامل الهندسية هو انه يجبر الهواء على الإنتقال مسافة أطول فوق الجناح من المسافة التي ينتقل فيها الهواء تحت الجناح. وبسبب تفاوت المسافتين، يحصل تفاوت في سرعة الهواء فوق الجناح و تحته مما سيبب تفاوت في الضغط حسب مبدأ برنولي للسوائل.
خصائص الحامل: لاحظ أن السطح الأعلى للجناح منحني مما يجعل مسافته أطول من مسافة اسفل الجناح.


فبسبب المسافة الأطول، يحتاج الهواء الى سرعة أعلى فوق الجناح لكي يقطع المسافة الطول بنفس الزمن الذي يقطع فيه الهواء المسافة الأقصر تحت الجناح فينتج عن التفاوت في السرعة تفاوت في الضغط أيضا كما يتطلّب مبدأ برنولي للسوائل.
فهذا التفاوت في الضغط هو ما يسبب قوة الرفع.

تدفق الهواء حول الجناح ..
من أهم الخصائص التي يتوجّب فهمها في نظرية الطيران هو ناتج تدفّق الهواء حول جناح الطائرة أو بالإحرى حول رافع الجناح (the airfoil) ويتأثر تدفق الهواء حول الرافع بالزاوية التي يشكلّها الرافع مع خطوط التيار والتي تعرف بـ"زاوية الهجوم"....
تغيّر خطوط التيار مع تغيّر زاوية الهجوم...


و هنا تظهر خصائص خطوط التيار حول رافعة الجناح في حالتين: حالة زاوية هجوم بسيطة و حالة زاوية هجوم حادّة. ولاحظ أن خطوط التيار تبدأ بالإنفصال عن الجناح كلّما ازدادت زاوية الهجوم مما يؤدّي الى توقف الجناح عن الرفع وسقوطه...
حقل التدفّق، فهو يتأثر أيضا بزاوية الهجوم كما تظهره الصورة المتحرّكة التالية:

وكلّ هذه الأشياء تودّي في النهاية الى تغيّر في حقل الضغط حول الجناح و تغيّر قوّة الرفع الناتجة.
تحوّل حقل الضغط مع تغيير زاوية هجوم الجناح









المراجع : 
http://www.hajr-network.net/hajrvb/s...hp?t=402934670
http://omanlover.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66581


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

أرجو أن يستفيد منه كافة طلاب العلم


----------



## احمد محمد1982 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## Engineerbadr (18 مايو 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------

